# nicolai.net Relaunch



## sluette (16. August 2010)

uahhhh, schöne neue seite ! good job hoshi !


----------



## 2xA_ron (16. August 2010)

Gefällt mir auch die neue Seite.
Mich irritiert das automatisch wechselnde bild bei der Einzelansicht mancher der rahmen, die mit 360° ansicht find ich richtig gut!!
Beim Nucleon AM ist die Beschreibung des TFR drin (übrigens ein absolutes Traumbike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (17. August 2010)

leider sind aber die alten "Fehler" wie falsche Federwege z.b. beim AM,falsche Angaben zur Farbe usw, übernommen worden. Ausserdem sind wieder "alte" bereits überarbeitet Rahmen  abgebildet (z.B.UFO-ST,Helius CC,Argon gates).
Unglücklich finde ich auch die Abbildung von Custom-Rahmen wie z.B. beim AM. Das hier in angeblich Größe M die Verstärkungen am Sattelrohr fehlen, dürfte Interessenten verwirren.....
mfg


----------



## Mini-Martin (17. August 2010)

Beim Argon RoCC ist die Beschreibung und der Preis auch noch nicht richtig. Hatte mich erst erschrocken als ich den Preis gelesen habe... 

Ansonsten eine schicke Seite.

Martin


----------



## John McLeash (17. August 2010)

Hmm kein Freund der neuen Seite, der alten schon gar nicht.

Keine Ahnung warum Nicolai das nicht schafft ne anständige Seite zu produzieren.

Unübersichtliche Grafik, total zusammengebastelt, keine Linie im design der Hauptseite.
Dieser Schweissraupengimmick irritiert mich und ich möchte eigentlich nur schnell weg von der Hauptseite, Bilder schalten zu schnell um.

Keine Geometrielinks zu den Rahmen, alles im PDF Ordner, teilweise alte oder gar keine Geometrieen hinterlegt.

Die Seiten zu den einzelnen Rahmen finde ich gelungen aber halt die Infos sind wieder mal schlecht.

Ernsthaft das machen Santa Cruz, Intense ja sogar Canyon um längen besser, vorallem die wichtigen Infos sind schneller zu finden.

Schade eigentlich das die Qualität der Vermarktung auf Kreisklasse, die Rahmen aber Weltklasse sind.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. August 2010)

John McLeash schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich das die Qualität der Vermarktung auf Kreisklasse, die Rahmen aber Weltklasse sind.



Besser so als andersherum


----------



## abbath (17. August 2010)

Die neuen Fotos sind genial. 

Meine Favoriten: RC 2/5 und Lambda 2/2


----------



## obim (17. August 2010)

bin a net happy  - noch mühsamer als die alte Seite,
bitte denkt doch auch mal an die User und die 3F - bei den Rahmen klappt das doch so gut ...

ahja:
http://www.nicolai.net/3-1-Unternehmen.html liefert:


> *Fatal error*:  Call to a member function on a non-object in */homepages/41/d83600304/htdocs/NICOLAI/live/cms/redaxo/include/classes/class.rex_article.inc.php(700) : eval()'d code* on line *239*



Auch sonst find ich viele wichtige Informationen gar nimmer ...


----------



## John McLeash (17. August 2010)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Besser so als andersherum



besser beides richtigrum


----------



## kitor (18. August 2010)

Neeneee, das ist nix. 

Ich find die Bilder ganz ok, aber die Seite ist vor allem zu unübersichtlich. Man kann nicht intuitiv klicken, sondern muss erst ganz genau hinschauen und kommt dann in Untermenüs. Will man nicht. Erste Seite, da muss allesd drauf sein. Kein Mensch will  mehr als einmal dieselben Bilder angucken. 

Zudem ist sie zu lahm. So eine Seite muss auch auf dem 6 Jahre alten Bürocomputer tadellos laufen und nicht nur auf der nagelneuen Highend-Möhre des Programmierers.

Und dann wieder dieser Flash-Mist, der seit seiner Erfindung immer nur den Grafikmenschen nützt und und sonst jeden nervt. Genau wie untermotorisierte Motoroller. ;-)


----------



## Maxkraft (18. August 2010)

Da ging wohl der Spieltrieb mit dem Webmaster durch. Die ständig wechselnden Bilder nerven total! Mir gefällt die neue Seite auch nicht. Setzten, 6!!

Ich möchte einen schnellen, direkten Zugriff auf valide Informationen. 
Und sonst nichts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. August 2010)

Den gabs noch nie... in dem Sinne hat sich nix geändert ;-)


----------



## Falco Mille (18. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wenn eine Seite komplett neu und im Zuge von Modellwechsel, Katalog- Numeric- und Messevorbereitungen ins Netzt gestellt wird, dann passieren erfahrungsgemäß auch einige Fehler, die sich meist erst bei der Benutzung der Seite zeigen. Hilfreich für den Programmierer diese Fehler zu finden und zu korrigieren ist es dann, wenn ihr sie ihm mailt: [email protected]. Für Lob, Kritik und Anregungen hat er sicher auch ein offenes Ohr. Und wenn Ihr Euren Echtnamen unter die Mail setzt, wird ihm das vermutlich mehr Spaß machen, als auf Auswürfe zu reagieren, wie sie durch anonymitätsbegüstige IBC-Charakterkehrseiten hervorgewürgt werden.

Danke und out, Falco


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

Boah wie dünnhäutig...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2010)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr Euren Echtnamen unter die Mail setzt, wird ihm das vermutlich mehr Spaß machen, als auf Auswürfe zu reagieren, wie sie durch anonymitätsbegüstige IBC-Charakterkehrseiten hervorgewürgt werden.



Ich finde Du vergreifst Dich da etwas im Ton. Ich kann hier nichts weiter lesen, als sachliche Kritik von Bekannten Nicolai-Foren-Usern. Das als Auswurf von Charakterkehrseiten zu bezeichnen, finde ich unangebracht.

Und die Kritik ist durchaus berechtigt. Nichts gegen Hoshi, ich finde er macht ausgezeichnete Sachen und ich stehe total auf seinen Style. Aber die Usability, das Navigationskonzept und Content Managment ist, genauso wie auf der alten Seite, stark ausbaufähig.


----------



## Jendo (18. August 2010)

kitor schrieb:


> Zudem ist sie zu lahm. So eine Seite muss auch auf dem 6 Jahre alten Bürocomputer tadellos laufen und nicht nur auf der nagelneuen Highend-Möhre des Programmierers.
> 
> Und dann wieder dieser Flash-Mist, der seit seiner Erfindung immer nur den Grafikmenschen nützt und und sonst jeden nervt. Genau wie untermotorisierte Motoroller. ;-)



Wenn der Bürorechner schon mit der Darstellung einer Webseite überfordert ist, dann ist das natürlich absolut die Schuld des Programmierers...


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2010)

http://www.nicolai.net/4-0-Medien.html (Company Photos und Leica Film Photos)

Hier sollte man die Bilder kleiner machen damit man nicht immer scrollen muss.

Das schadet dem Gesamteindruck der Bilder da man sie nicht im ganzen betrachten kann.






Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn eine Seite komplett neu und im Zuge von Modellwechsel, Katalog- Numeric- und Messevorbereitungen ins Netzt gestellt wird, dann passieren erfahrungsgemäß auch einige Fehler, die sich meist erst bei der Benutzung der Seite zeigen. Hilfreich für den Programmierer diese Fehler zu finden und zu korrigieren ist es dann, wenn ihr sie ihm mailt: [email protected]. Für Lob, Kritik und Anregungen hat er sicher auch ein offenes Ohr. Und wenn Ihr Euren Echtnamen unter die Mail setzt, wird ihm das vermutlich mehr Spaß machen, als auf Auswürfe zu reagieren, wie sie durch anonymitätsbegüstige IBC-Charakterkehrseiten hervorgewürgt werden.
> 
> Danke und out, Falco



(Zu) Hart aber wahr. Ein echter Mille halt!


Grüße,

Rainer Schönfeld...... Püffmütti 

PS: mir gefällt die Seite  Und die Fehler werden sicherlich noch behoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (18. August 2010)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn eine Seite komplett neu und im Zuge von Modellwechsel, Katalog- Numeric- und Messevorbereitungen ins Netzt gestellt wird, dann passieren erfahrungsgemäß auch einige Fehler, die sich meist erst bei der Benutzung der Seite zeigen. Hilfreich für den Programmierer diese Fehler zu finden und zu korrigieren ist es dann, wenn ihr sie ihm mailt: [email protected]. Für Lob, Kritik und Anregungen hat er sicher auch ein offenes Ohr. Und wenn Ihr Euren Echtnamen unter die Mail setzt, wird ihm das vermutlich mehr Spaß machen, als auf Auswürfe zu reagieren, wie sie durch anonymitätsbegüstige IBC-Charakterkehrseiten hervorgewürgt werden.
> 
> Danke und out, Falco



Das der Falco immer so persönlich wird???
Pass auf in drei vier posts geht dann wieder der Wind aus seinen Segeln und die Diskussion kann sachlich werden.
Im Ernst wenn man immer so auf Kritik reagiert dann weiss ich warum sich inhaltlich von der letzten zur heutigen Seite nichts geändert hat.
Ich erwarte von so einer Seite das sie die nötigen Informationen bereit stellt ein paar Infos zu den Teamfahrern und races evtl. noch dem wilden Contihaufen.
Aber Twitter, Facebook, Blogs ,Popup Menüs und alle Infos an 10 verschiedenen Orten und das ist der erste Eindruck den der Kunde erhält.
Das kann sich auch nur Nicolai erlauben die durch ihre Qualität einfach bestechen.
Aber mit so einer Seite tut man den Kunden echt keinen Gefallen.

Meine Empfehlung die Startseite überarbeiten *eine* Infoleiste mit allen Menüs machen, langsamer Bildwechsel(nicht zu gross) mit Bildern zu Fahrern und Races, beim anklciken dieser Bilder dann auf Infos dazu weiterlinken.
Twitter und Facebookj so mans denn brauch auch in die Infoleiste.
Auch den geteilten Bildschrim mit Hintergrundfoto und Balkne oben und unten verstehe ich eher als kreativen Versuch, denn als gelungenes Webdesign.

Das ganze cleanen und ein bisschen Ruhe reinbringen.

Die 360 grad ansichten und Rahmenansichten sind sehr gut.

Was hundertprozent fehlt ist das wichtigste ein eigenes Geometrie Menü und zwar nicht als PDF Geometrieen sind das zentrale Ding, ihr verkauft nur Rahmen und die wichtigste Info wird als PDF hinterlegt ???

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein alle aktuellen Geometrieen mal zu erfassen und änderungen schnell zu übernehmen, die Arbeit muss sich halt mal einer machen.

Zudem fehlen Infos über aktuelle Achsstandarts wie Maxle, Steck 12mm, 142er Einbaubreite, 10mm Schnellspannachse, ein Sheet wo alle Rahmenkompatibilitäten aufgelistet sind wäre wünschenswert, Steuerrohroptionen, Tretlagerbreiten, Nabenbreiten.
Einfach was mit welchem Modell Kompatibel ist.
Zudem eine einfache übersicht über alle Rahmengeometrieen und Federwege, das wäre Top.

Da muss dem kreativen Hoshi mal ein technischer Fachmann abgestellt werden der weiss wie man die Infogeile Netzmeute befriedigt.

Nichts für ungut,

Jonas Wagner


----------



## Maxkraft (19. August 2010)

.........und im Zuge von Modellwechsel, Katalog- Numeric- und Messevorbereitungen ins Netz..............
Ganz schlechtes Argument. Nein, eigentlich eine ziemlich billige Ausrede.

Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch ruhigere Zeiten für solche Arbeiten.

....auf Auswürfe zu reagieren, wie sie durch anonymitätsbegüstige IBC-Charakterkehrseiten hervorgewürgt....
Genauso mies wie obige Ausrede.


----------



## vinc (19. August 2010)

Liebe Leute, 


jetzt atmen wir erst einmal durch und üben uns alle im Ruhe bewahren. 

Unser Ziel war es die neue Homepage zum exakt 15 Jährigen bestehen der NICOLAI GmbH online zu stellen. Dieses haben wir getan. 
Wir ihr schon richtig bemerkt habt haben wir uns teilweise an Elementen der vorherigen Page bedient, bzw. Dummys und Provisorien eingebaut. 
Die neue Seite wird dynamisch wachsen.

Da wir eure Kritiken (gute wie schlechte) immer gern hören und auch umsetzen wollen, würde ich sagen wir machen jetzt mal eine Wunschliste. Schreibt alles auf was ihr auf der neuen Homepage sehen wollt und wie es umgesetzt werden soll. (klar ist, das wir keine utopischen Dinge Umsetzen können die nur mit einem "Porsche Budget" möglich wären) 
Klar ist euch auch, dass wir Hoshi seine künstlerische Freiheit beim Gestalten lassen müssen. 

Wunschliste: 

- längere Wartezeit bei Bilderwechsel auf Startseite (min 10sec, für mehr Ruhe) 

Und wer die alte Homepage vermisst kann sie hier immer wieder öffnen ---> http://2009.nicolai.net/

In diesem Sinne vielen Dank für konstruktive, sachliche Kritik die uns alle weiterbringt!

Viele Grüße 

euer 

Vincent Stoyhe


----------



## stuk (19. August 2010)

warum sollte ich euch hier noch helfen die seite besser/fehlerfrei zumachen wenn man dann von euren freien mitarbeitern angemacht wird.....?


----------



## c_w (19. August 2010)

@vinc: Bittebitte setzt mal jemanden dran, der wirklich die kompletten Inhalte der Seite auf Vordermann bringt. So unglaublich schwer kann das doch eigentlich nicht sein, ihr muesst die ganzen Daten doch haben... und die bitte sauber einpflegen. Hier im Forum werden ja auch haeufig Sachen genannt, die auf der Website falsch sind!


----------



## Peter446688 (19. August 2010)

Nicolai baut doch technische Bikes ohne viel SchnÃ¶rkel und Schnick Schnack, so sollte dann doch auch die Homepage aufgebaut sein
  Der Internetauftritt ist doch heutzutage die Visitenkarte einer Firma, der erste Kontakt so zu sagen mit einem Kunden und Interessenten, es heiÃt doch der erste Eindruck zÃ¤hlt und was da vergeigt wird, ist nur schwer wieder zu kitten â wenn ein Interessent ein Durcheinander vorfindet mit offensichtlich vielen falschen Infos, der fragt sich dann schon, wie werden denn da die Bikes gebaut, wenn die Seite so viele MÃ¤ngel aufweist, (z.B. beim Nucleon AM ist bei der Gewichtsangabe der Betrag und die Einheit offenkundig falsch und dann ist auch noch die Beschreibung vom Nucleon TFR angefÃ¼hrt)
  Ich habe ja nicht alles gesehen, aber bisher fiel mir auf, dass es doch sehr unÃ¼bersichtlich ist und der Informationsgehalt ist dÃ¼rftig, allein schon durch unterschiedliche Gestaltung und Bilder, einmal gibt es eine Rotationsanimation, dann wieder nicht, dann sind die Bilder so gestaltet, dann wieder so, wenige Informationen zum Rahmen und dann oftmals noch falsch - denn es sieht so aus, als ob das ganze nie jemand kontrolliert hÃ¤tte

  Es sollte bei jedem Bike erst einmal die richtige Beschreibung und Information stehen, egal ob die Seite neu, alt oder sonst was ist â die Zeit muss sein, sonst muss man eben mit der VerÃ¶ffentlichung warten â so hinterlÃ¤sst der Internetauftritt jedenfalls keinen guten Eindruck
  Auch sollte bei jedem Modell eine einheitliche PrÃ¤sentation gewÃ¤hlt werden und nicht einmal so, dann wieder so, also immer die Bilder im selben Stil, dann richtige Beschreibungen zum jeweiligen Modell, am Anfang reicht doch ein grÃ¶Ãeres Bild und eventuell ein paar kleinere Bilder des Rahmens oder komplett aufgebauten Bikes,  die man dann in einem eigenen Fenster grÃ¶Ãer darstellen kann, der Seitenaufbau geht schneller und es wirkt dann auch nicht mehr so Ã¼berfrachtet, diese Wechsel von groÃen Bildern oder gar Rotationsanimationen sollten auch in einem eigenen Fenster aufgehen, wer es unbedingt sehen will, der kann ja warten, und wenn dann benÃ¶tigt so was immer eine Start und Stop Funktion, ich habe schon gesehen, dass man die Dauer des Wechsels von Bildern Ã¼ber ein Icon als Seitenbesucher selbst einstellen kann, am einfachsten ist doch wenn der Benutzer durch eine âPfeiltasteâ den Wechsel der Bilder selbst herbeifÃ¼hren kann, dann kann er das so schnell oder langsam machen wie er will, weil eine fixe Dauer wird nie alle zu frieden stellen
  In der Beschreibung (was war das Entwicklungsziel, was wollte man damit erreichen, was soll der Einsatzbereich sein), dann Informationen zum Rahmen (Masse oder Gewicht mit RICHTIGER Einheit und vor allem was dabei ist, Geometriedaten, Federwege, DÃ¤mpferabmessungen (EinbaulÃ¤nge und Hub) und die erhÃ¤ltlichen Optionen (Steuerrohr, Steckachsen, Kabelverlegung usw.) Infos zum Rohsatz usw, schaut mal auf die Seite von Independent Fabrication (auch eine eher kleine Firma, die Bilder sind nicht gerade berauschend, weil zu klein, aber die Infos sind meiner Meinung nach gut und ausreichend)
  wichtig wÃ¤re gerade bei umfangreichen Rahmensets, wie dem Nucleon , dass man erkennen kann, was im  Rahmenset alles enthalten ist, das ist ja so nicht ganz ersichtlich was im Lieferumfang alles inkludiert ist
  ein Link zur Farbgestaltung, was mÃ¶glich ist was nicht, Beschreibung der Verfahren, Lacke usw und welche Eloxalfarben mÃ¶glich sind bzw Beschreibung was bei dem Extra Love mÃ¶glich ist fehlt ja auch 

  p.s.: fÃ¼r uns ist es schwierig der Firma Nicolai zu sagen was alles falsch ist, denn was richtig ist mÃ¼sst eigentlich ihr wissen, was im Preis und Gewicht alles enthalten ist mÃ¼sst auch ihr festlegen und nicht wir
  Und was ein richtiger Name oder ein Pseudonym fÃ¼r eine Wichtigkeit hat ist mir schleierhaft, denn man kennt den anderen nicht und wie schon oft gewarnt wurde, sollte man im Internet so wenig wie mÃ¶glich persÃ¶nliche Angaben preis geben


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

Hier meine Vorschläge

Navigation:

Die war auch schon auf der alten Seite eine Katastrophe. Manchmal macht es einfach Sinn, auf bewährte und klassische Techniken zurückzugreifen, passt auch viel besser zu eurem Rahmen-Konzept, deshalb:

- *eine* durchgängige, klassische foldout Navigation, damit Inhalte endlich schnell gefunden werden und man keine 3 Tage braucht, bis man bei der Navigation durchsteigt.
- Breadcrumb Navi zur besseren Übersicht


Detailseite:

- Farbbeispiele: nicht auf den Customblog verlinken, sondern als eigenen Unterpunkt alle möglichen Farben darstellen (ähnlich wie auf der alten Seite)
- Geometrieangaben als eigenen Unterpunkt integrieren
- Testcenter: den Blog braucht kein Mensch, die Informationen können ohne Probleme auf einer Unterseite mit angelegt werden
- Den Infobereich etwas übersichtlicher gestalten, bei den einzelnen Links springt man hin und her, zwischen Tabellen, externen Links usw.


Anleitungen:

- aktualisieren
- die Zettelsammlung zusammenfassen zu einer ganz normalen Anleitung und zwar pro Modell, inkl. Drehmomentangaben für einzelne Schrauben etc.
- dadurch wird dann auch die Downloadseite übersichtlicher 


Grundsätzlich:

- Fehler beheben: das nun schon seit über einen Tag auf der Seite "Unternehmen" ein PHP Fehler kommt, geht gar nicht. Fehler können passieren, bis die gefixt sind, müssen solche Seite ausgeblendet werden. Und vor Onlinestellung sollten alle Seiten von 2-3 Personen Korrektur gelesen und getestet werden. 

- Hinterlegt das ganze endlich mal in einem vernünftigen CMS (z.B. Typo3), damit ihr die Inhalte selbst pflegen und schnell auf Änderungen reagieren könnt. Dann können auch endlich die zahlreichen Blogs entfallen.

- Die Pflege aller Technischen Daten sollte an einer zentralen Stelle/Datenbank stattfinden, aus der dann sowohl die PDF-Techsheets generiert, wie auch die Detailseiten und die Angaben für das Shopsystem (s. nächster Punkt) befüllt werden.


Ordergenerator:

Am besten einstampfen und komplett neu machen. Technik, Design, Funktion, alles komplett daneben. 
-> ein kleines, in die Website integriertes Shopsystem, mit Anbindung an eure Warenwirtschaft.



@stuk: Na komm schon, Vinc ist Nicolai und nicht die freien Mitarbeiter. Ich finde wir sollten das Angebot annehmen und die Sache auf sich beruhen lassen 


...


----------



## stuk (19. August 2010)

@dreamdeep.
hast ja eigentlich recht, aber da kauft man regelmässig produkte dieser firma, empfiehlt sie weiter, macht hier im forum "werbung" mit seiner zufriedenheit,hilft anderen bei fragen und entscheidungen, freut sich über die gemeinschaft, gibt der firma nicolai hinweise auf fehler und wird dann immer mal wieder von F.M. rund gemacht.

ist vielleicht ein bischen weit hergeholt aber ich denke ohne den usern hier im forum würde die firma nicolai deutlich weniger umsatz machen. der Wunsch für mich nach einem neuen AM ist z.b.hier entstanden und wurde dank leuten wir dir (uns) weiter gepuscht.  

und dann mal wieder solche anfeindungen 
mfg


----------



## Freerider85 (19. August 2010)

@stuk: so schauts aus! Gebe dir vollkommen recht, sind ja keine Bikes von AllesWurscht. Dementsprechend kann man auch erwarten, dass in einem vernünftigen Ton mit den Kunden umgegangen wird.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2010)

Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht! 
Nur vertritt Falco nicht (mehr) Nicolai, sondern nur sich selbst und deshalb solltest Du Dich auch nicht angegriffen fühlen. Die "offizielle Aussage" von Nicolai ist Vincs posting und das spricht eine völlig andere Sprache:

"Da wir eure Kritiken (gute wie schlechte) immer gern hören und auch umsetzen wollen..."

Weiterhin wissen wir doch aus persönlicher Erfahrung, dass Kalle, Vinc & co. jederzeit ein offenes Ohr für Kritik haben bzw. diese auch erwünscht ist und niemals auf diese arrogante Art und Weise kommunizieren und darauf kommt es doch an 




...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (19. August 2010)

hätte nicht gedacht, das Peters Posting mal meine Zustimmung bekommen....


----------



## 525Rainer (19. August 2010)

erst ein mal find ich es ziemlich geil das hoshi die seite macht. also nicolai quasi selber. in anbetracht dessen wie fett die firma inzwischen ist, seis von den verschiedenen rahmenmodellen, den teams und die ganze historie ist es wirklich nicht einfach diesen ganzen stoff fachgerecht unterzubringen. ich möcht die seite nicht machen müssen!

um auch was beizusteuern: das wichtigste ist der inhalt. sämtliche informationen zu den geometrie, gewichts und customdaten müssen easy und übersichtlich dargestellt werden.
wenn ich mich für die geodaten des helius am´s, die hinterbaustandards und dämpfereinbaulängenoptionen interessiere muss ich mich durch ganz schön viele pdf´s klicken.
ich weiss, die optionen sind solch eine masse das man sie schlecht zusammenfassen kann. ich würd mir trotzdem sowas wie eine liste wünschen die man entweder untereinander komplett durchlesen kann und dann absolut ALLES übers AM weiss ohne was zu übersehn. oder die liste die durch links zu den textstellen springt. klassisches html halt.
ich bin dann jemand der zwei fenster aufmacht und z.B. AM und AC in jeglichen punkten miteinander vergleichen würde.


----------



## obim (19. August 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> jetzt atmen wir erst einmal durch und üben uns alle im Ruhe bewahren.
> 
> Und wer die alte Homepage vermisst kann sie hier immer wieder öffnen ---> http://2009.nicolai.net/







OOOmmmmmmm ...

Danke fürs Erhalten der alten Seite!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. August 2010)

Die Angabe der Gesamtgewichte der angebotenen Komplettbikes wäre auch mal interessant. 
(Das hat mein Onkel immer gesucht und bei mir hinterfragt und ich habs ihm dann grob überschlagen müssen im kopf)

MfG


----------



## hands diamond (20. August 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> klassisches html halt.



Aber bitte nicht ausschließlich html. Grund: Eine PDF zieht man sich leichter auf die Festplatte und kann sie i.d.R. auch besser ausdrucken für den Bikeurlaub ohne Internet.

in pdfs kann man ja auch verlinken.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2010)

pdf und/oder html widerspricht sich nicht.... hängt vom backend ab, ist aber kein hexenwerk.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. August 2010)

Für mich ist die neue Seite, einer der besten Seiten im Netz. 
Die tech. Sheets sind doch prima...


----------



## obim (20. August 2010)

.... OOOmmmmmmm ... darf ich mir auch was wünschen?

Wenn ja, dann wärs einfach eine der 
verbreiteten Opensource CMS- oder Wiki- Lösungen,
ohne massive Anpassungen und etwas Small is Beautiful bzw. Appropriate Technology?

Gibts da nicht auch welche die in DE von einigen Enthusiasten entwickelt werden?
(Stw. 100% Fertigungstiefe)


----------



## Tante-Emma (20. August 2010)

Einfach kunstruktive Vorschläge machen und nicht immer jeden Falco( Falco wer?), unbedingt für voll nehmen. Und immer schön relaxed bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12XU (22. August 2010)

Also ich finde die Bildsprache der neuen Seite gut. Hier steht endlich mehr der Spass am Biken im Vordergrund und nicht das Schrauben und die reine Technik. Allerdings wird die Seite auch so austauschbarer.

Bei der Auflistung der Rahmenmodelle würde eine Einteilung in Einsatzgebiete sicher für Neukunden und Interessierte hilfreich sein. Nicht jeder kann vom Nahmen, wie z.B. Nucleon TFR, auf den Einsatzzweck des Rahmens schliessen.

Ein flachere Navigationsstruktur wäre sicher auch sinnvoll - jetzt muss man bis zur dritten Navi-Ebene navigieren um zum Hauptprodukt zu surfen.

Eine veränderte Hauptnavi würde vielleicht so aussehen:

Downhill
Freeride
Enduro/AM
Cross Counry
Road
Community
Über Uns

Content für die Startseite
Bilder (z.B. Nicolais in Action Verlinkung auf IBC) 
News vom Team
News von der E-Bike etc.
Veranstaltungen Rund um Nicolai

Dynamik statt Statik!

Was ich z.B. richtig Klasse finde sind die teilweise passenden Videos zu den Rahmenmodellen (Helius AM). Hier sieht man dann wenigsten, dass bei der eigenen Fahrweise der Rahmen 100 Jahre hält 

Bei der Vielzahl von Farben und Extralove-Optionen bietet sich eine virtuelle Rahmen-Anziehpuppe an. Ich werfe da mal das Wort Liteville in den Raum. Netter
Farben-Konfigurator auf der Webseite.

Die Community direkt in die Webseite einbetten. Ich muss da noch mal auf Liteville hinweisen. Es gibt sicher keine besser Werbung, als den zufriedenen Kunden ein Gesicht und eine "offizielle" Plattform zu geben. Nicht jedem ist das IBC-Forum ein Begriff - kaum zu glauben. 


Grüße W


----------



## rigger (23. August 2010)

Bei mir funzt der ton der Vids nicht neim Helius AM, Ton bei andern anwendungen wie hier bei mtb-news im vidbereich funzt.

Gruß Nils


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. August 2010)

Ich verstehe hier die ganze Aufregung wegen Falcos Kommentar nicht Er hat nur geschrieben, dass Hoshi gerne persönlich mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen und Kritik angeschrieben werden kann, die er sich dann auch anschaut. Und ich glaube das Hoshi sich mit konstruktiver Kritik auch auseinander setzt, aber nicht unbedingt die Zeit hat sich durch das Forum zu lesen Ich finde die neue Seite sehr gelungen und finde das Hoshi wieder mal sehr gute Arbeit geleistet hat


----------



## kitor (23. August 2010)

Dieses Forum hier ist eine ziemlich geniale und einmalige Sache aus Sicht der Hersteller.  Es bietet direktes feedback von der Kundschaft, die sich immerhin die Mühe macht die eigenen Eindrücke aufzuschreiben. Dass es da vorkommt, dass manch einer sich nicht unbedingt ganz adäquat zu äußern vermag liegt an den nicht vorhandenen Zugangsbeschränkungen und ist völlig klar. Dennoch können die Hersteller dafür nur dankbar sein. Andere Unternehmen geben riesige Beträge dafür aus ein direktes Kundenfeedback zu erhalten.

Wenn sich auf Seiten der Hersteller zuständige Personen bei sowas angegriffen fühlen und meinen, sie sollten hier öffentlich pampig werden oder sich von oben herab dazu äußern, dann haben sie ihre Aufgabe nicht verstanden bzw. können nicht zwischen ihrer Person und ihrer Aufgabe differenzieren. Das ist bei Nicolai aber bisher nicht der Fall. dort ist man freundlich, professionell und entspannt.  Insofern glaub ich ebenfalls nicht, dass man sich da nun groß aufregen muss. 

Am Ende finde ich die Vorschläge von Dreamdeep sehr konkret und plausibel. Sowas findet bestimmt Gehör.


----------



## connerthesaint (23. August 2010)

So nach all diesem Hick Hack hier, habe ich mir mal die Seite angeschaut und muß sagen: Sieht sehr gut aus! 
Sicher wurde jetzt schon Einiges nach der regen Kritik hier geändert aber ich habe mir alles angesehen und was mir besonders gefallen hat ist: 

- Motion Gallery: Das finde ich sowas von geil! Vorallem das Video mit Schneidi beim Helius AM im Regen. Super Video welches eine sehr gute Stimmung rüber bringt und zeigt was mit dem Rahmen geht. 
So ein Video zu jedem Rahmen wäre klasse, weil man dann sieht was mit dem jeweiligen Rahmen möglich ist. 

Für den "Argon FR Gates" habe ich schon ein super Video gefunden: 
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/14235540"]http://www.vimeo.com/14235540[/ame]

- Detail Fotos: Die neuen Detail Fotos unter "Photos" sind super. Bei den Nahaufnahmen sieht man ganz klar die Stärke von Nicolai: Die einfach perfekte Verarbeitung.

Was mir nicht so gut gefällt ist der "Newsletterbalken" der einem ständig folgt und die "ZOOM Funktion" bei einigen Rahmen. Hier finde ich die Detailsfotos viel sinn- und eindruckvoller.  

Alles im Allem ist es eine sehr gute Seite die im Gegensatz zur 2009 Seite einiges an Übersicht gewonnen hat. Hier und da fehlen noch ein paar Details aber dafür, dass die Seite sicher nicht von einer riesigen externen Firma erstellt worden ist, kann man das vernachlässigen. Bei Fragen die anhand der Seite nicht geklärt werden können gibt es ja immer noch Email oder Telefon


----------



## guru39 (23. August 2010)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> So nach all diesem Hick Hack hier, habe ich mir mal die Seite angeschaut und muß sagen: Sieht sehr gut aus!
> Sicher wurde jetzt schon Einiges nach der regen Kritik hier geändert aber ich habe mir alles angesehen und was mir besonders gefallen hat ist:
> 
> - Motion Gallery: Das finde ich sowas von geil! Vorallem das Video mit Schneidi beim Helius AM im Regen. Super Video welches eine sehr gute Stimmung rüber bringt und zeigt was mit dem Rahmen geht.
> ...



Der Film is kuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. August 2010)

das video ist wirklich absolut geil!


----------



## Tom:-) (26. August 2010)

mein erstes bike-vid mit solidem jazz als sountrack. goil!


----------



## Jendo (27. August 2010)

Freut mich das Euch das Video gefällt! Ist auch im IBC integriert: Tour des Alpes

Zum Thema Homepage:
Seit drei Wochen läuft die absolut heiße Phase der Vorbereitung für die Eurobike. Da bleibt leider nicht viel Zeit übrig um auf die vielen Kritiken einzugehen. Aber das kommt noch...

Grüße
Jendo


----------



## Wilhelm (27. August 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Freut mich das Euch das Video gefällt! Ist auch im IBC integriert: Tour des Alpes
> 
> Zum Thema Homepage:
> Seit drei Wochen läuft die absolut heiße Phase der Vorbereitung für die Eurobike. Da bleibt leider nicht viel Zeit übrig um auf die vielen Kritiken einzugehen. Aber das kommt noch...
> ...


Hochanständig!


----------



## 12XU (1. September 2010)

Ich habe mal als kleine Fingerübung einen Farbkonfigurator zusammengebastelt. Ist natürlich nur ein Prototyp. Läst sich sicher ins unendliche erweitern. 

Einfach den Link folgen. Viel Spaß W

http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/index.php


----------



## Harvester (1. September 2010)

Geile Sache 

Sowas fehlt bis jetzt aber sowas von.


----------



## Mythilos (1. September 2010)

12XU schrieb:


> Ich habe mal als kleine Fingerübung einen Farbkonfigurator zusammengebastelt. Ist natürlich nur ein Prototyp. Läst sich sicher ins unendliche erweitern.
> 
> Einfach den Link folgen. Viel Spaß W
> 
> http://www.iscape.de/nicolai/index.php



Vorschlag: kannst Du 2 "sensitive" Flächen gestalten für:
a: Rahmen, wie jetzt schon bereits
b: für die Anbauteile (Umlenkheben und Kabelbefestigungen)

aber Prima Idee!
Nun müßte man nur noch die von Nicolai angebotenen RAL-Codes da als Button anwählen und schon wird eine der schwersten Entscheidungen zur Spielerei!


----------



## vinc (17. September 2010)

ACHTUNG FERTIG LOS 

Die neuen Tech Sheets sind seit heute alle online! 

www.nicolai.net


Viel Spaß mit den Daten 

Gruß 

Vinc


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

TipTop


----------



## vinc (17. September 2010)

... für mehr Ruhe und Entspannung wurde auch gesorgt. 


Die Bildabfolge auf der Hauptseite benötigt jetzt 10 statt 3 Sekunden pro Bild 

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (18. September 2010)

Saubere Arbeit


----------



## abbath (4. Oktober 2010)

Im Order Generator muss man beim Argon eine Dämpferbefestigung wählen, sonst geht's nicht weiter.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2010)

leider leider gibts bei der neuen homepage keine NICOLAI Custom Bikes.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehr Geil geworden finde ich.


----------



## Bettina (6. Oktober 2010)

Mir sind zu viele Fehler auf den Seiten um mal entspannt zu schauen.
Beim AC steht Farbe hellblau, aber abgebildet ist schwarz... beim Argon ist immer noch der AC Text usw.
Das macht gar keinen Spaß.


----------



## abbath (6. Oktober 2010)

Beim Helius CC fehlt das Tech Sheet


----------



## corfrimor (6. Oktober 2010)

Beim Helius RC stimmen die Federwegsangaben auf der Produktseite nicht mit denen im Tech Sheet überein. 

Außerdem hat man sich wohl bei der Eingabe der Steuerrohrlänge für Rahmengröße S vertippt. 

Wenn mal alle Fehler korrigiert sind, finde ich die neue Internetpräsenz aber gelungen.


----------



## stuk (6. Oktober 2010)

psssst, sonst gibt es wieder Ärger


----------



## abbath (6. Oktober 2010)

Wieso? Ist doch konstruktives Feedback.

...Die Preise vom Argon sind im Order Generator und auf der Argon Seite übrigens unterschiedlich - wobei die Generator Preise sympathischer sind 

...und der Text beim Argon CC bezieht sich aufs Helius AC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (6. Oktober 2010)

Seh' ich auch so, mir gefällt die Website ja wirklich 

Nur die Fehler sollten halt raus, ist ja schließlich kein Hexenwerk


----------



## stuk (6. Oktober 2010)

schaut einfach mal weiter vorne (erste seite/eintrag 13), wie die freien n-mitarbeiter mit kritik umgehen.....


----------



## WODAN (6. Oktober 2010)

Ruhig Blut, alles wird gut


----------



## stuk (6. Oktober 2010)

das meinte ich ja mit "pssst"


----------



## soul_ride (9. November 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065


----------



## .t1mo (9. November 2010)

lol Soulride, hast Du das jetzt wirklich in 13 Threads gepostet?

Wird an der Seite noch gearbeitet bzw. werden die Fehler noch korrigiert?
Gerade die falschen Preise schrecken ziemlich ab und es sollte auch einen nicht allzu großen Aufwand darstellen das zu ändern. 

Auch, dass, wenn auf der Detailseite keine Photos hinterlegt wurden, sich beim Klick auf "Photos" die Navigationsleiste dupliziert ist imho recht unschön... und auch zu 100% kein Aufwand bei der Ausbesserung.

Ich kann es natürlich verstehen, dass die Seite zum 15 jährigen online sein sollte. Ein halb fertiges Produkt auf den Markt zu schmeißen ist aber ganz sicherlich nicht im Sinne der Firma Nicolai und gerade nach 15 Jahren sollte man wissen, wie wichtig das Abbild nach außen hin ist. Klar, Bestandskunden, welche bereits von der Qualität überzeugt wurden wird es nicht so stark interessieren aber Neukunden, die beim ersten Kontakt auf solch eine Seite stoßen werden meiner Meinung nach eher abgeschreckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John McLeash (10. November 2010)

So nach viel Kritik muss ich sagen das sich die Seite macht.
Top sind die Rahmenseite, hervorragend die Datenpflege bei den meisten Bikes.
Sogar die Übersetzungsverhältnisse sind gezeigt, das ist spitze.

Bin zwar immer noch kein absoluter Freund der Hauptseite aber die Qualität des ganzen nähert sich einer Nicolai würdigen Seite.

Sehr gut finde ich auch die neuen Geometrien, auch wenn sie für meinen Geschmack noch etwas tiefer und flacher sein könnten aber beim ION ist das ja auch noch einstellbar.


----------

